# The Best Weapon!



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

Just a little curious...

What do you guys think is the most cheapest/strongest weapon in the game?
Which armies can use it? 
Is there any weapons that you think shouldn't be in the game?
Mention if its apocalypse or general warhammer 40k.

I personally think its the Taus railgun(general 40k). 
It has S10, AP1, Range of 72 inches and twinlinked.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm, railgun...~i just recently played a game, and "someone" threw a couple of those shots at my falcon. bounced off. (but this is one off, so don't use it as a solid example)
personally, i like my bright lance. not cheap though.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

But with the exception of your freakishly lucky falcon wolf, railguns are damn fine. They've got to be one of the most powerful weapons in my opinion.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

obsidian492 said:


> But with the exception of your freakishly lucky falcon wolf, railguns are damn fine. They've got to be one of the most powerful weapons in my opinion.


its a miss and your gone (if they are paying attention to the railgun, and are in range with a tank killer weapon)

but yeah, they have got power:shok::grin:


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

oh tyere very powerful, i prefer the hammerhead 1 that has submunition or powerful shot. i mean, who doesent love seeing a whole unit of guardsmen go up in smoke?


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

Me. Mainly because it's generally my unit that's doing the dying. Railguns are scary.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh why did you have to bring up the wiping out of whole gaurdsman units? the pain! not that its happened to me cos of railguns, but nids with some sort of large blast weapon have wiped out my squads in one shot. never a pretty thing to see 
As for the best weapon, vanquisher battle cannon has it for me, marine killing ordinance or melta shells for anti tank, how much more flexibale can you get :so_happy:


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

Railguns=amazing
especially on a tau tank with seeker missiles (unlimited range, ye fool!(seekers not railgun)


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Actually, I'm coming to love my grenade launchers. They're 8 points, and can fire either a small blast at S3 or hit a single target at S6, both at 24". The best thing is that I can mass shots into a target AND assault them in the same turn.

Sure, it's not the most impressive weapon ever, nor is it the most dangerous thing ever to grace the board. Still it's cost effective, flexible weapon that gives me the flexibility to use a single squad to deal with a wide variety of different threats.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

The Assault Cannon is pretty crazy - 4 shots and Rending. It can take on hordes, MEQs and tanks with equal ease and Marines can spam a ton of them down (2 per Terminator Squad, Landspeeder Tornados, Dreadnoughts, etc.).

Until it gets nerfed in 5th ed., it's on the top of the hill.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the pulse rifle is the best basic weapon imo.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

As far as for now, I really like the storm bolter. twice as good as a boltgun and just 5 points... Yeah, it pwns.


----------



## Hicks (Nov 20, 2007)

There are so many, but since I hate the Tau so much I'm going to say the rail gun. That thing spells doom to whatever it's aimed at, IMO, it's too much bang for the buck. 2nd place goes to those guided missiles, as if JSJ wasn't annoying enough, they had to give them missiles that don't need line of sight.

If you're wondering why I hate Tau so much, it as to do with my favorite army lacking the mobility to counter these 2 weapons, I have nothing against Tau players.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

DeusMortemEst said:


> As far as for now, I really like the storm bolter. twice as good as a boltgun and just 5 points... Yeah, it pwns.


This is why I love Splinter Cannons. 2 Storm Bolters for 10 points! I endlessly like to mention that for 18 points I can pump out twice the fire power of a standard Terminator and have 2 per squad! :grin:

I had a Combat Patrol list that was perhaps a little cheesy. 4 x 10 DE Warrior, each squad with 2 Splinter Cannons. The theoretical maximum firepower of which is 64 x S3 AP 5 shots and 32 x S4 AP 5 shots. How's that for cheap mega firepower?

I should also mention Heavy Bolter upgrades in SM Tactical Squads. 5 points. Lemme say that again. 5 points. That's pretty awesome. But then 10 points for a Missile Launcher is also very agreeable. _(The price is fine imo but I would like to see a 10 man squad required to get a heavy weapon, placing more importance on the more dedicated heavy weapon units.)_

In fact you could argue that the 10 points for Heavy Bolter sponsons on a SM Predator is even better, because it can move 6" and still fire, making having sponsons all but a given. _(The way the new Chaos codex has it is more sensible where the Predator is cheaper but the sponsons more expensive.)_


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Best basic gun I think is the Tau pulse rifle. Best tank gun is the Rail Rifle or the main cannon of a Baneblade in Apoc.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Rail guns are very nasty and should me high on that list. But my vote goes to the Khorne daemon weapon bloodfeeder, I mean it could give you 17 PW attacks that sick.:shok:


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

My vote is tied between the Railgun (For previously stated reasons) and the Leman Russ Battle Cannon. Throwing a Pie Plate of Marine Doom out is far more fun than should be allowed.


----------



## Veritek83 (Dec 20, 2007)

For my money, it breaks down something like this:

Standard issue has to be the Tau pulse rifle. The 30" range combined with Str. 5 can't be beat for a basic weapon. 

Vehicle mounted or heavy, it's a dead heat for me between the railgun(great against single targets, and mounted on a hammerhead, it's death to most infantry) and the earthshaker. Actually, I just love anything that drops indirect pie plates.

Also, the splinter cannon is terrifying. I just don't see it enough these days.


----------



## Frodo (Nov 13, 2007)

haha, tau have best weapons! i mean, smart missile system, ignores los, railgun 
(given s10 ap1 or large blast) seeker missiles, unlimited range or, for your basic 10 point fws pulse rifles range 30 s5 ap5 throw in a coupla markerlights and evrything pretty much hits automatically. 2 markerlights means a unit of fws hit on 2+


----------



## storm trooper (Apr 5, 2008)

it gas to be assault cannons:grin:


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

best gun for the points is the earthshaker. It's less than 100 points for an ordnance blast template! s9! You could almost buy two of them for the cost of a hammerhead. The grenade launcher is also great too. It's very versatile especially when fired en masse.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

distort cannon


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

id have to say assault cannons. nothing is more fun than throwing 8 S6 rending dice at some heavy tanks and watching them go down, or tearing through a unit of anything.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I think the shokk attack gun because if you get two 6s and a hit with the scatter dice every model below it will be obliterated.


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

you guys are missing out on the meanest of all basic weapons out there the necron guass flayer its pretty much a bolter that glances armour on a 6 always.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine would have to be Sonic Blasters assault 2 or heavy 3 is crasy and with the Emperor's Children Warcoven terminators are a whole lot more scary in firepower 8D


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

The Holy Bolter...After playing with splinter rifles, you learn just how awesome the bolter is.


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

venom cannon. neaver hits but when it does even tanks fear the warrior ^^

or the devourer. i mean you can give this to a tyrant for example and have 6 shots twin-linked. and give him 2 sets and pow 12 shots...... twin-linked.
And to reroll failed wounds ^^


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going for the Twin Lascannon.

Preferably mounted on a Tank Hunter Ven Dred.


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

I would have to say im quite partial to a bit of smoke launchers!!!! jk!!!!


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

I am voting for the humble Lasgun (a.k.a. Maglight) :biggrin:. For pure entertainment there is nothing funnier than seeing how many men you can kill with them. Oh and the look of disbelief on you opponents face when his uber-save unit (Terminators or Turboboosting CSM Tzeentch bikers) shrug off krak missiles, lascannons, etc only to be dropped by a lasgun round. :so_happy:


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

So, the Railgun is twinlinked, S10 and AP1. How could it possibly be any better?

Oh yeah, if it were a LARGE BLAST TEMPLATE. >:O

Demolisher cannon is the best gun barring super-heavy/titan stuff. No arguments, it just is. If you want to argue, stick a large blast template over your favourite tank/unit then resolve the ensuing hits at S10 AP1. ;P


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

pretty much anything the Tau use...i mean if they sneezed on you it would probably be a S5 AP3 hit!!! all other armies are unorganized, underfunded militia hive-gang wannabes compared to Tau!!


...for the emperor?


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Probably the melta cannon on the big tank strength D and who cares about the range because its not12 (24or something) Imp gaurd use it but like a bane blade you can use it as well...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My vote goes for the humble heavy bolter. It's inexpensive and it rips non power-armored infantry of any sort to shreds. Even against Sisters of Battle, which are in power armor, it wounds on 2's, so it's still going to bring a few of them down. If the game applications don't do it for you, consider that it's a belt-fed, automatic self-propelled 90-calibre weapon that shoots explosive bolts.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bolter/Tau basic. 1pt in many cases, can take out light vehicles (with a bit of luck), and are effective anti-infantry.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The lascannon.

The great thing about the lascannon is that it is man-portable. You get them on troops choices, transports, dreadnaughts and tanks. It turns any unit into a tank killer that can threaten any target at nearly any range. Uber characters suddenly have to worry about getting instant killed and land raiders aren't sure about advancing, because there's an IG infantry squad there armed with a lascannon.

Using my Tau against any imperial or chaos army is usually a question of neutralising the other guy's lascannons. Where are they, what areas do they cover and not cover, which do I have to kill first to allow me to move where I want to go, and so on.

There are clearly more powerful guns than lascannons, but very rarely are they found outside of heavy support. Lascannons are great because they are everywhere.


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2008)

To me it is the Leman's battle cannon. 3 of them at 1000 points mean hard times for marines.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the Heavy Bolter, Im fond with a Twin Linked Las Cannon...

But a Tau Rail Rifle.... DRILLLSSSSS it self into first place in my books.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Has to be plasma cannon exilent marine killers.


----------



## Vxx (Feb 7, 2008)

I like most of the Dark Eldar weapons. Like the Agonizer. Its not the cheapest (cant remember cost, like 20pts?) but its a power weapon that wounds anything on a 4+. So an Archon with combat drugs and shadow field can throw down with a Wraithlord or Carnifex in CC and has a great chance of walking away unscathed and with a smile on his skin-masked face.

Splinter Cannon is great because of the Assault 4. Shoot some strength 4 shots at your opponent and still be able to charge and you can throw 2 of them in a basic troop choice. 

The Dark Lance is great against anything other than the Monolith (Penetrate a Land Raider on a 5+). Its cheap for what is does and you can throw a good amount of them into a list. To piggyback that, the Blaster, which is just a dark lance that has 12" range and is assault, is also a good bang for your buck. 

I think the Gauss Flayer is probably the best troop rifle just because it can hurt anything on a roll of a 6.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

add a shadow field and your got a rock hard character


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

It depends what you mean there's Powerful (like the Railgun) or effective like the Indirect Fire Earth Shaker Cannon
and then I find the Plasma Cannon is one of the best weapons in the game great for killing of Termies ans Power armour.


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

Wraithcannon, sure it has a short range, but you can't go wrong with a weapon that can kill or destroy anything.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You're all gonna look at me real strange when I say this, but my verdict is...the LASGUN :shok:
Here's an example why:
Guard player: what's your armour save?
SM player: 3+, easily stop a pathetic little lasgun.
Guard player: 3+, impressive. But...
(hands over 30 odd dice)
can you make 30 of them?

See, most things can stop a SINGLE lasgun shot, but nothing can whether 50 odd shots.


----------



## GhostBear (Feb 17, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> You're all gonna look at me real strange when I say this, but my verdict is...the LASGUN :shok:
> Here's an example why:
> Guard player: what's your armour save?
> SM player: 3+, easily stop a pathetic little lasgun.
> ...


You made me laugh, you really did. Your rundown of an Imperial Guard player versus a Space Marine player reminded me of the first game I fielded a Wraithlord against a Tyranid opponent of mine. He sent a large group of 20 or so Hormagaunts at my Wraithlord to destroy it. 

So in he charges, gets 60 rolls to hit, makes more then half and then we check the roll to wound table... He was still new to the game, as was I and neither of us knew at the time but his Hormagaunts with their strength of 3 were completely incapable of even wounding the Wraithlord. He didn't really hurt my Wraithlord but he did tie him down for the rest of the game.

Still I have to hand it to you, for sheer comedy and fun, there's really nothing like blasting someone with tons of flashlights.


----------



## Iron Priest (Apr 8, 2008)

Daemon weapon

1) because it can kill you
2) because it can kill him


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

plasma blastgun - its big, it shoots huge balls of superheated plasma and its mounted on a stormblade. what more could you want?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

pulsars on eldar titan are fucking ace


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

For infantry I have to say eml (Eldar missile launcher) in a guardian squad it is heavy can fire a blast a strength4 or a single shot at 8 ap1 and you can move then shoot it. Perfect combo of power versatility and speed.
For heavy support I have to say prism cannon because its normal shot is a blast that can kill multiple termies and then you can then make it a large blast for killing hordes. Plus you can upgrade the firepower with another prism cannon


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

gauss guns---wound and glance on 6's and rapid fire. Oh,and they are wielded by armour save 3+,wbb 4+ dudes.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hear, Hear I agrea. gauss guns can kill a gardsman to a land raider they are ace.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Has to be battle cannon. i'll take ap8 2d6 penetration over ap10 anyday


----------

